

Ask HN: What are the most impressive international startups? - twog

Outside of the US, what startups are considered the biggest/best/brightest?<p>I know of Soundcloud &#38; Spotify. What else exists?
======
kat
Off the top of my head, Canadian startups HootSuite(Vancouver) and
Freshbooks(Toronto) are doing very well. Rypple was also Canadian, but was
recently bought by SalesForce.

------
_delirium
In the gaming space, some successful Nordic startups: Rovio (Finland, _Angry
Birds_ ), Mohjang (Sweden, _Minecraft_ ), Playdead (Denmark, _Limbo_ ).

~~~
freshfey
Wooga (Zynga's biggest competitor) is also in the gaming industry.

------
zeynalov
Soundcloud, Gameforge, Megaupload (rip), Wunderlist from Germany, Skype from
Estonia, Yandex from Russia, etc.

------
khitchdee
Notion Ink India

